# WTS: Tsunami Airwave Elite 9'6"



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Brand new, don't think it's ever been fished. 

9'6" 3/4-3oz
Fuji reelseat and K guides
X-flocked shrink wrap handle
2-piece 70/30 split

Would make an excellent Spanish/blue/plug rod.

Too long to ship, can be picked up, or delivered to Richmond, Charlottesville, Fredericksburg area.

$160


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

interested in trading for an 11ft heaver that is brand new never used?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

No thanks, have plenty of heavers.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

are you firm on the price?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Brand new they are $179.99 plus shipping. What's your offer?


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

$155


----------

